# Stories of second-generation cultural assimilation



## peter pettishrooms (Apr 20, 2015)

What are some unique stories and memories from your childhood that you can recollect based off of your experiences as a child of immigrants? What cultural aspects of the country you were born in did you have trouble adopting the most?


----------



## camous (Jul 12, 2015)

I am looking forward to read answers!


----------



## peter pettishrooms (Apr 20, 2015)

I'm sure I have a few stored in the back of my mind, but I'll post when I find preferably a humorous little anecdote.


----------



## Penny (Mar 24, 2016)

have you seen this show? Fresh Off the Boat Episode Guide | Season 2 Full Episode List - ABC.com


----------



## WamphyriThrall (Apr 11, 2011)

Erm, I'm technically third, but didn't learn proper English until grade school. Seriously, it was pure Spanish, but after a year or two or tutoring, I came out on top and reading/writing became my best subjects.


----------



## peter pettishrooms (Apr 20, 2015)

starrykitty said:


> have you seen this show? Fresh Off the Boat Episode Guide | Season 2 Full Episode List - ABC.com


Yes, and it is too relatable. :laughing:


----------



## SharksFan99 (Oct 8, 2015)

Delete


----------



## strawberryLola (Sep 19, 2010)

Cultural assimilation wasn't hard for me, being the first born gen.

Some aspects that were difficult were primarily language.. my mom grew up speaking French & Vietnamese, so some of her American English pronunciations were horrible like the word "apartment." She used to say "afartment." She somehow mixed English with French in a screwed up way a lot of the times. As a young child, I used to say "I live in those afartments" and my classmates would laugh at me. I had no idea she was saying it wrong.

I would literally cry and say, "but I live in one of those..afartments?!! I really do?!!!"


----------

